# lowrider reuion picnic kearney park fresno califas



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

last year was a big hit more info coming soon:thumbsup:


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


> last year was a big hit more info coming soon:thumbsup:


:thumbsup: CRUZIN CALI c.c. B THERE...IT WAS OFF DA HOOK LAST YEAR...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> last year was a big hit more info coming soon:thumbsup:


homies plan to attend this year :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64 (Jul 26, 2007)

Just Dippin will b therw


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

LOOKING FORWARD TO THIS EVENT!​


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> last year was a big hit more info coming soon:thumbsup:


its getting bigger every year last year over 40 car clubs attend and a big thank you to everyone for keeping their kool we all love the same lifestlye lowriding:worship:


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

:thumbsup:5
:h5:5
:wave:9


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> its getting bigger every year last year over 40 car clubs attend and a big thank you to everyone for keeping their kool we all love the same lifestlye lowriding:worship:


:yes::thumbsup:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

Ttt.....559...im geting ready as we speak...good picnic...last year..


----------



## GANGSTERS PARADISE (Jun 3, 2011)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

GANGSTERS PARADISE said:


>


its going to be a lowrider week,in shaaaaaaaaa:wave:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

STEP UR GAME UP said:


> Ttt.....559...im geting ready as we speak...good picnic...last year..


thank you its getting bigger and better see u homies 4-21-2012:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

all hoppers are welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> last year was a big hit more info coming soon:thumbsup:


more info this weekin .


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> all hoppers are welcome :thumbsup:


bring out your best hoppers no chippin please all shops welcome:wave:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:h5:ttt


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

will be there:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

kearney park back in the days:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

homies lets take it back to the oldschool:wave:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

a little histroy lesson on kearney park :worship:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

all hoppers are welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

thank you to our sponsers:thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup::h5:ttt


sean_2009 said:


> thank you to our sponsers:thumbsup:


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

TTT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

mr. pete m.:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

lifestyle cc mike lopez will have his 1967 impala on display :thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

cruzin into the past along with sunnyside trophy will give out these awards best lowrider car -truck-bomb-bike at the picnic:thumbsup:


----------



## freslife (Mar 7, 2011)

yes!!!! 2 cars this year


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

sean_2009 said:


> cruzin into the past along with sunnyside trophy will give out these awards best lowrider car -truck-bomb-bike at the picnic:thumbsup:


Is that best bicycle or motorcycle..?


----------



## Aubrey2007 (Feb 4, 2012)

TTT


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttt, its going to be off da hook again!


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

LOW RIDER Q IN THE PARK SUNDAY FEB 26TH STOCKTON CA AT OAK PARK uffin:


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

GONNA HAVE TO COME THRU THIS YEAR FOR SURE I HEARD IT WAS GOOD LAST YEAR, SO THIS YEAR GONNA MAKE IT FOR SURE


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> Is that best bicycle or motorcycle..?


it,s bisycle :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Can't wait. Its going to be off da hook.


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:h5:yes it will be:thumbsup:


johnnie65 said:


> Can't wait. Its going to be off da hook.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:h5:bbq-beer-dj:thumbsup:


sean_2009 said:


>


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 62legacy (Aug 30, 2010)

:thumbsup:LEGACY WILL BE THERE:biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:ttt:h5:


62legacy said:


> :thumbsup:LEGACY WILL BE THERE:biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:thumbsup:ttt


sean_2009 said:


> all hoppers are welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

CANT WAIT FOR THIS ONE:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:wave:kool rides - music - raffles - family fun - fun in the sun - :wave:


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


> homies lets take it back to the oldschool:wave:


 :thumbsup: NOW THIS WAS LOWRIDING BACK IN DA DAY'S KEARNY PARK...N...ROEDING PARKS CHICANO LANE...DAMM MISS THOSE DAY'S OF LOWRIDING...:worship:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## savloc (Jul 28, 2009)

Distinct Impressions C.C. will be there


----------



## the209legend (Nov 3, 2011)

209 Legend will be there .


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

the209legend said:


> 209 Legend will be there .



What's up bro? How's everything been? See you out there.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

update about 20 car clubs have contacted us that will be attending the reunion bbq lowrider bike clubs- all u mad hoppers - also we will have games for the kids- raffles- dj mark jamm,in all the old shcool sounds - so just like last years reunion lets keep it drama free and have fun in the sun we all love the same lifestyle and thats lowriding do,nt be left out thank you.......


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

LAST YEAR SHOW HERE THE LINK 

[h=1]1977 KEARNEY PARK 2011[/h]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLPzG7Fhxbc&feature=g-upl&context=G21fc488AUAAAAAAAKAA


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

I USTO TO CRUIZE TO ROEDING PARK BACK IN THE DAYZ..EARLY 80S ....IS IT NOW CALLED KEARNEY PARK..:dunno:


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> I USTO TO CRUIZE TO ROEDING PARK BACK IN THE DAYZ..EARLY 80S ....IS IT NOW CALLED KEARNEY PARK..:dunno:


AAA NO....BACK IN DA 80S ROEDING PARK HAD A CRUZING LANE CALLED CHICANO LANE WERE LOWRIDERS WOULD CRUZ N MEET UP...KEARNY PARK BACK IN DA DAYS USE 2 HAVE LOWRIDER GATHERINGS CAR SHOWS ECT.ECT. U NO...


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Only about 6 weeks left.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

J RAIDER said:


> AAA NO....BACK IN DA 80S ROEDING PARK HAD A CRUZING LANE CALLED CHICANO LANE WERE LOWRIDERS WOULD CRUZ N MEET UP...KEARNY PARK BACK IN DA DAYS USE 2 HAVE LOWRIDER GATHERINGS CAR SHOWS ECT.ECT. U NO...


DIRECTIONS TO KEARNEY PARK....:dunno:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

north - south 99 to downtown fresno take fresno st. off ramp r-turn on fresno st. about 2 blocks - then anouther r -turn on to kearney bluv. stay on kearney for abount 4 miles park entrance on left hand side . south - north 99 to downtown fresno take fresno st. off ramp left turn on fresno st. about 2 blocks - then a r - turn on to kearney bluv. stay on kearney for about 4 miles park entrance on left hand side .


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

ROLL CALL update on what Clubs will be attending this LOWRIDER REUNION PICNIC SAT 4-21-2012


1.Cruzin cali
2.Just dippin
3.Traffic
4.Eastside
5.Thee individuals
6.Lifestyle
7.Imperials
8.Top dogs
9.Blvd kings
10.Wicked rides
11.New style
12.Gliden in lows
13.Distinct impressions
14Fresno life
15.Low-n-easy
16.Brown persuasion
17.Legends
18.Brown society
19.Madera's finist
20.Carnales unidos
21.Fresno bombs
22.Rez made
23.Straight clownin
24.Brown effects
25.Ghetto toyz
26.Mi jente
27Street life
28.Show offs
29.Legacy


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


> all hoppers are welcome :thumbsup:


​NEW STYLE WILL B THERE AGAIN


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


> <img src="http://i56.photobucket.com/albums/g182/westcoastryda75/CHEEZ-IT PIXS/21070_1244764406847_1461483239_30701908_1163220_n.jpg" border="0" alt="">all hoppers are welcome <img src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/images/smilies/thumbsup.gif" border="0" alt="" title=":thumbsup:" smilieid="20" class="inlineimg">


<br><font color="#ffd700" face="'comic sans ms'" size="6"><font size="7">​NEW STYLE WILL B THERE AGAIN  </font><br></font>


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​will be cruzin into kearney ,,,,,,,


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

this o.g lowrider bike will be on display painted over 25yrs ago by - the kid - all lowrider bike clubs are welcome.........


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Sounds like this event is going to be a good one!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

ROLL CALL update on what Clubs will be attending this LOWRIDER REUNION PICNIC SAT 4-21-2012


1.Cruzin cali
2.Just dippin
3.TRAFFIC
4.Eastside
5.Thee individuals
6.Lifestyle
7.Imperials
8.Top dogs
9.Blvd kings
10.Wicked rides
11.New style
12.Gliden in lows
13.Distinct impressions
14Fresno life
15.Low-n-easy
16.Brown persuasion
17.Legends
18.Brown society
19.Madera's finist
20.Carnales unidos
21.Fresno bombs
22.Rez made
23.Straight clownin
24.Brown effects
25.Ghetto toyz
26.Mi jente
27Street life
28.Show offs
29.Legacy




:nicoderm:


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

:thumbsup::run:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

sounds like blvd kings might have more than one chapter there!


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

johnnie65 said:


> sounds like blvd kings might have more than one chapter there!


 :thumbsup:kool:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

30 clubs so far. Sounds like its going to be good.


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

CALIFORNIA 63 said:


> ROLL CALL update on what Clubs will be attending this LOWRIDER REUNION PICNIC SAT 4-21-2012
> 
> 
> 1.Cruzin cali
> ...


NUMBER TEN SAYS WICKED RIDES..???? DO U MEAN WICKED RIDAZ......


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)

*TEAM JD*



sean_2009 said:


> ROLL CALL update on what Clubs will be attending this LOWRIDER REUNION PICNIC SAT 4-21-2012
> 
> 
> 1.Cruzin cali
> ...


 cant wait ..............


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​it,s going to be a lowrider weekend .........


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

ttt:nicoderm:


----------



## the209legend (Nov 3, 2011)

Sup johnny,everything going good .just getting more stuff done the the ride . But ill be out there fosho!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​32 days away ...............


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

Ttt...559 we ready...


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

Legacy cc


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

the209legend said:


> Sup johnny,everything going good .just getting more stuff done the the ride . But ill be out there fosho!



whats up bro? been good. just waiting for this picnic. heard you are trying to finish the car. good luck. hopefully all works out for you in the new direction you have chosen to go. see you arounduffin:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​will be cruzin into kearney........


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

eyou must be over 21 to drink alcoholic at the park lets all be safe and drink with responsibly and just like last year lets keep it drama free ...... thank you


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​we will raffling off 2 pair of organ speakers covers plus outher items threw out the day . 1.00 dallor can make you a winner.........


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​all hoppers welcome .


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​mike lopez from lifestyle car club will have his 1967 impala on display .


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​will be rollin into kearney park .


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​will be hoppin allday.....


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

rollin in deep on 4-21-2012


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

4 weeks away homies need info call ralph 559- 803-3273 or dave 559- 452-1143 also check us out on ​face book ......


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

raffle sponsored by .


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

raffle sponsored by.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

dj sponsored by.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​will be cruzin into kearney park ...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​will be cruzin in low n slow on 4-21-2012


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

cruzin kearney park back in the days.....


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

gente chill,in at kearney park back in the days....


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

kearney park 1980


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

ttt, just a few weeks away!


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

HOPEFULLY ITS NOT RAINING!!!!!:x:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

note,,  rain date 4-28-2012  only if it rains on 4-21-2012 so lets keep our fingers cross ,,,,,,,,, thank you


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


> note,, rain date 4-28-2012  only if it rains on 4-21-2012 so lets keep our fingers cross ,,,,,,,,, thank you


:x:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

sean_2009 said:


> note,, rain date 4-28-2012  only if it rains on 4-21-2012 so lets keep our fingers cross ,,,,,,,,, thank you





yes! cuz if it does rain and picnic moved to the new date i cant make it!:run:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WICKED RIDAZ NOR CAL CAR CLUB WILL BE THERE.....LOW N SLOW....


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​3 weeks away ..............


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​will be in the house........


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

rollin in deep......


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

TTT


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

kearney park back in the days......


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

arrive early to get a parking and bbq spot.







​park opens 7am .


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

sean_2009 said:


> kearney park back in the days......


I MISS THE OLD SKOOL WAYS OF LOWRIDING....KEEPING THE CAR ALL TOGETHER....TODAY THEY PUT CARS ON JACK STANDS...TAKE THE WHEELS OFF...ETC ETC.....BUT HEY..GUEUSS IM OLD SKOOL.......TODAY ITS A SHOW OF....WHO HAS THE MOST CHROME.....ME ..I LIKE TO LOOK AT THE CAR..THE BODY..UPHOLSTRY.....I DONT CARE IF THE GAS TANK IS CHROME.....:roflmao:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​also cruzin in on 4-21-2012


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​kustom motorcycle,s welcome,,,,,,


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

100 dallors cash to the highest hopper of the day,,,,







spondser by - stricty business custom - blackwidow hydraulics -​ detroit michigan


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

raffle spondser by kool design ​of fresno


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

kearney park back in the days


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

cali life lowrider videos will be at kearney on ​4-21-2012


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

2 weeks away gente 







​2 weeks away gente


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

CANT WAIT...:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


> ​will be hoppin allday.....


lmao hahahah but its true!!!!!!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​to the top ...........


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Only 2 weeks away!


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> I MISS THE OLD SKOOL WAYS OF LOWRIDING....KEEPING THE CAR ALL TOGETHER....TODAY THEY PUT CARS ON JACK STANDS...TAKE THE WHEELS OFF...ETC ETC.....BUT HEY..GUEUSS IM OLD SKOOL.......TODAY ITS A SHOW OF....WHO HAS THE MOST CHROME.....ME ..I LIKE TO LOOK AT THE CAR..THE BODY..UPHOLSTRY.....I DONT CARE IF THE GAS TANK IS CHROME.....:roflmao:


:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

http://www.facebook.com/events/305306589541763/


----------



## cherry 64 (Jul 31, 2007)

sean_2009 said:


>


Traffic will be in the house


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Callejero will be there.


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> Callejero will be there.


what up rich? see you there bro!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

will be cruzin into kearney .....


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

will be showing up on ​4-21-2012 .


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

make sure your lolo is polish up because richie 59 will be in the house...


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

info call - ralph 559-803-3273 or dave 559-452-1143 







​


----------



## EL TIBURON (Jul 9, 2008)

_*WILL BE THERE!*_


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave:vereyone come out have a good time meet some new friends. and boogie all day:boink:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

CHROME-N-PAINT said:


> :wave:vereyone come out have a good time meet some new friends. and boogie all day:boink:


 ​allday long dammm .........


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)

We will be there


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

I heard the weather in Fresno is gonna be good....Like 80 degrees....koool!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## Glideinlowcarclub (Apr 26, 2010)




----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WICKED RIDAZ CC....GONNA SUPPORT....HOPEFULLY WE DONT GET LOST...........BEEN A LONG TIME SINCE I BEEN THERE..FROM THE 209


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Black Widow Hydraulics will be there coming all the way from Detroit and will be sponcering the hop $100 cash prize


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## fidecaddy (Mar 17, 2009)

STREETLIFE C.C will be there


----------



## NVMY6T5 (Dec 13, 2005)

new style will b there


----------



## SMOOTH STYLE (Dec 9, 2010)

man! wish i was going, good luck on the show guys:thumbsup:!


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

5 days away.....







weather update -85 dagree,s ​- on saturday......


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Sounds a beautiful day in the neighborhood, a beautiful day in the neighborhood. Lol


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


> 5 days away.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:SOUNDS GOOOOD


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

Ttt for the 559....lets make it happin


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

remember in cash 100 dallors to the highest hopper....


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

this badass 67 impala will be in the house.







​mike lopez - lifestyle car club


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

coverage by. 







​streetlow magazine


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​cruzin into kearney for some fun in sun....


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

3 wheel motion allday


----------



## glidenlows (Jun 9, 2010)

Glide- in- lows cc gona b there..


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

I WILL BE THERE COVERING THE EVENT FOR STREETLOW MAGAZINE, CANT WAIT FOR THIS WEEKEND


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

LowriderLobo said:


> I WILL BE THERE COVERING THE EVENT FOR STREETLOW MAGAZINE, CANT WAIT FOR THIS WEEKEND[/QUOTEhomies don.t forget the babydolls...........


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

TTT


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

sean_2009 said:


> remember in cash 100 dallors to the highest hopper....


I'm also bringing some of our shirts as prizes


----------



## monte81_559 (Mar 26, 2011)

SIDE II SIDE WILL BE THERE


----------



## Bigjxloc (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks like fun. Ima try to make it out to this one.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

kearney park 1980 







​thee individuals c.c


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

best motorcycle award spondser by


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

jamm,in the oldschool allday........


----------



## OUT ON BAIL 63' (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

best lowrider car-truck-bomb-bikecycle spondser by .







​along with sunnyside trophy fresno calif.


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

TTT


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm in route friends I'm already in texas....


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​kool ..... see u homies when u touch down in fresno califas shaaaaa


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Its finally hear tomorrow.


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

Mike Lopez of LIFESTYLE is in the house. Bout to head off for dinner with IMPERIALS family


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Its going to be fun.....


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

lifestyle c.c mike lopez already arrive ......


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

TTT


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

see everybody tomorrow:thumbsup:


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

sean_2009 said:


> lifestyle c.c mike lopez already arrive ......


what time do the gates close tonight at Kearney


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

lowlow all done and clean up im ready its going to be fun homies dont forget to look for me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




#CRUZIN INTO THE PAST


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

:run:

:run:

:h5:


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

Fresno Classics C.C will be rolling thru


----------



## AMFCUSTOMS559 (Aug 23, 2008)

AMFCUSTOMS559 said:


> Fresno Classics C.C will be rolling thru


 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=469185&stc=1&d=1334999221


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> eyou must be over 21 to drink alcoholic at the park lets all be safe and drink with responsibly and just like last year lets keep it drama free ...... thank you


​lets keep this event drama free thank you..............


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

AMFCUSTOMS559 said:


> Fresno Classics C.C will be rolling thru


​thank you .........


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


>


​finally .......


----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

sean_2009 said:


> ​lets keep this event drama free thank you..............



IT IS SATURDAY ALREADY..... GOOD DAY TODAY...... HELL YEA...


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


> ​finally .......


:worship::thumbsup:TIME 2 LOWRIDE CHILL N GRILL...LETS DO DIS...


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

getn ready to head out there from san jose


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

IMPERIALS and LIFESTYLE having a good time


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice ....heat came on to fast tho 85 seem. like 105


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

Good turn out !! Nice to see alot of people come out and support the lowrider movement!!! TTT for LRMovement...


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

HAD A GOOD TIME OUT AT KEARNY PARK LOWRIDER REUION 2 DAY. HAD 2 LEAVE A LITTLE EARLY BUT HAD FUN...:yes::yes::thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Even though I was there for like hour and a half. Had fun, got to see some faces and meet new faces. Very nice turn out. Wish more breeze or coole weather. Big props to impalas' car clubs reppin like 6 or so chpt. Looking good fellas. But can't wait for next year.


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

:thumbsup:

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.312508645487369.71084.100001847079598&type=3&l=6c3de20519


----------



## the209legend (Nov 3, 2011)

Had a great time .


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

thank you to everyone ..... pic,s soon2013 5year ann. kearney park fresno califas..........


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

her is one pic from today


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

had a good time out tther today...alil hot but its all good...cant wait til next year


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

We had a Great time out at Kearny park lots of bad ass rides. Thanks for a great event


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

WHAT A BEAUTIFUL DAY OUT IN KEARNEY PARQUE MUCH LOVE TO ALL THE FIRME GENTE OUT THERE* WICKED RIDAZ* HAD A GREAT TIME WE LOOK FORWARD TO MAKING KEARNEY PARK A TRADITION FOR OUR CLUB YEARLY AND BRONG OUR WHOLE CLUB DOWN. IT WAS NICE MEETING ALOT OF GOOD PEOPLE AND HOPE TO SEE ALL OF YOU AT OUR SUPERSHOW IN TURLOCK JUNE 3RD


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## 1962lolo (Jan 5, 2008)

Had a great day in the park..


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

Great get-together, brought back memories of how Fresno used to be. Props to Seen2009


----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

good time out there. IMPERIALS AND LIFESTYLE had a blast


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

a video my daughter put together of the 2012 lowrider reunion at kearney park, please enjoy!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WICKED RIDAZ CC HAD A FIRME TIME THERE.....CANT WAIT TILL NEXT YEARZ....


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

J RAIDER said:


> a video my daughter put together of the 2012 lowrider reunion at kearney park, please enjoy!


great video.....


----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Had an awesome time thanks to juice - it and all his homies for showing me what fresno is all about. Ill be back


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

man...i missed a good one....and i was in clovis with the wifey...


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WICKED RIDAZ CC HAD A FIRME TIME THERE..NEXT YEAR WE BRINGING THE WHOLE CLUB....:thumbsup:


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

J RAIDER said:


> a video my daughter put together of the 2012 lowrider reunion at kearney park, please enjoy!


 cool video i didnt get to see the hop, my video is loading to youtube right now


----------



## tranquilo72 (Sep 1, 2006)

had a blast ...


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## STRICTLY1 (Jun 6, 2008)

Just landed back in Detroit see you guys soon. Thanks Dave for the photos and shout.out to the lil dudes..aka.the.twins.


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

Damn I missed another event....shoulda never sold my car.....


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

*BROWN PERSUASION CC,, HAD A BLAST FROM THE PAST,,, WE MET UP WITH "THEE INDIVIDUALS" JUS LIK IT WAS 35 YEARS AG0,,,THANKS TO SEAN 2009,, AND ALL THE GENTE THAT PARTICIPATED TO MAKE IT HAPPEN,,IT WAS A BEAUTIFUL DAY,, LOOKING FORWARD TO NEXT YEAR...LOWRIDERS TTT.*


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

J RAIDER said:


> a video my daughter put together of the 2012 lowrider reunion at kearney park, please enjoy!


GREAT VIDEO,, THANKS TO YOUR DAUGHTER,,,WE ENJOYED IT...BPCC...


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

silvercaprice said:


> Damn I missed another event....shoulda never sold my car.....


There's always next year any luck finding another ride


----------



## silvercaprice (Jul 13, 2007)

SWAGON63 said:


> There's always next year any luck finding another ride


nah not yet Im gonna pay off some bills it will free up some feria so I can be a little more picky


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

silvercaprice said:


> nah not yet Im gonna pay off some bills it will free up some feria so I can be a little more picky


un bomba:thumbsup:


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

sean_2009 said:


>


:thumbsup:NICE VIDEO BRO LOOKS GOOD


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

new style c.c 65 vert


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

imperials c.c 72 monte carlo 







​lifestyle c.c 67 impala


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

brown persuasion c.c stockton califas


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

new style c.c 77 linclon


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​5.20,s - 14x7 rev tru-spokes


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

fresno bombs c.c 







​ 64 chevy wagon laid out


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​ lifestyle c.c


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

kerman califas


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​rez made c.c - hummer


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

rez made c.c hummer on 32,s


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

the homies


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

impalas c.c


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

​ the raffle table


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

ralphies cutty 







​mijente c.c


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

damm it was a good day 







a big thank you to all car clubs and gente that attended the picnic  2013 5th. ann. lowrider reuion kearney park you do,nt want to miss this one till next time take care and god bless ... ​dave n sean segura


----------



## sean_2009 (Jul 7, 2009)

sean_2009 said:


> fresno bombs c.c
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SWAGON63 (Jan 16, 2012)

Had a good time see you homies next year


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

"THE FRESNO GURU" SEAN 2009,,,BIG THANKS FOR THE MOVIE,,WE HAD A MOVIE NITE,,COLD BEER N MEMORIES,,WHAT A NITE,,,ENJOYED EVERY MINUTE OF IT,,,AGAN THANK YOU....


----------

